

How we're going to hire our next web developer - chaosmachine
http://cykod.com/blog/post/2010-04-how-were-going-to-hire-our-next-web-developer

======
rewind
I don't know anything about the company, but the only thing this would tell me
is they don't care enough their hiring process to check the form. I'd see this
as one of those companies that puts up a form to look like they're really busy
and hiring, but just for show. I wouldn't take them seriously. It says more
about the company appearing to have zero attention to detail than it does
about my abilities. That's just me though. I like the idea of having a cool
little test to filter developers, but this doesn't appeal to me as the way to
do it.

~~~
thegoleffect
Yeah, maybe if it was outright stated that it was a challenge instead of an
error. Not much different than a "normal" code puzzle/challenge at that point.

------
gkefalas
If it looks like a duck[1], and quacks like a duck, why would I go looking for
a cow[2]?

Without explicitly knowing this was a test, I would think this company's
developers were just sloppy. Sorry, but I don't think this will go to prove
anything about a developer's abilities. Sure, maybe some quality web
developers might "pass the test," but I'd wager just as many—if not more—would
roll their eyes and go elsewhere.

[1] server-side error [2] client-side error

------
vantran
terrible way to filter quality developers... why not just post an open test
instead...?

